# Uh oh - laptop problem



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi guys

Was on my mums new Samsung laptop earlier and I somehow ended up switching the 'Wireless Capability' off.

According to my internet searches there should be a switch but I cannot see any.

The most obvious looks to be Fn/F12 but that simply turns Scroll Lock on.

Can anybody help me turn it back on? (before I get battered)

thanks


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well there will either be a switch at the front or side of the laptop or the function (Fn) key + one of the F keys.

Look at the F keys and try and find a symbol that looks like wireless tower bit like this ((/\))

Failing that post the model number of the laptop.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried looking, theres no switches and yes I found a button similar to what you're going on about but it doesn't work when pressed in combination with Fn or by itself.

It's F9 by the way.

All I can see is Samsung RV510

thank you very much.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i've got a samsung r530, and it is the Fn and f9 combo for wireless,

look at the task bar.. find the internet one, should be a few bars ect

double click it will say its not connected.. and ask if you want to turn it on.. or if it doesnt say that..
might say to troubleshoot the problem.. do this and it will tell you you need to tur nthe wireless on.

i have a different problem with my r530... i dropped it from the top stair to the bottom this morning..
battery went flying and there is a small crack in the case, 
nothing major.. expected it to be wrecked.

but its lost the desktop theme, and resorted to a classic windows theme.. tried to change it and it shows the samsung and windows 7 themes, but wont let me click on them :s
is it the graphics card? dislodged.. maybe broken?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I click troubleshooting and it just says I need to turn it on. There is no option to turn it on.

I must be pressing Fn and F9 wrong, how am I meant to be pressing them? Simultaneously?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hold fn and press f9 while holding it down.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

didn't work


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

It may have got disabled in the BIOS, seen this happen a few times when it’s been switched off by the Fn keys.

Restart your laptop and when you see the blue Samsung logo tap F2 a few times and you should enter into the BIOS, if not wait for Windows to load and try again.

Once you are in the BIOS you should see "Advanced" menu at the top, use the arrows keys to navigate across to it, look for something like “On-board Wireless” in the list, if it has “Disabled” next to it then you need to enable it by first selecting it then pressing enter and moving to “Enable” press enter again to confim.

Press F10 say yes to save changes and that should be that, might have to enable it again once windows loads with the function keys.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Matt, I'm in the BIOS

Went to advanced and all I say that's disabled is -

EDB
Battery Life Cycle Extension
USB S3 Wake-Up

I've looked around and can't see anything relating to Networks apart from LAN which is enabled.

Really can't thank you enough for this!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i genuinely don't understand why it won't just switch it on.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

try enabling it through the network connections list in the networking and sharing centre (or as it is Center) right click on the wireless one and you should have an option to enable if not then look in device manager and see what it says there


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Tried looking, theres no switches and yes I found a button similar to what you're going on about but it doesn't work when pressed in combination with Fn or by itself.
> 
> It's F9 by the way.
> 
> All I can see is Samsung RV510


http://forum.primenotebook.com/sams...-wifi-will-not-connect-existing-wireless.html

When you press Fn & F9, it should bring up a panel, wherein you enable the WLAN (wireless LAN).
Press OK/apply, and that should be you.

If the Fn button doesn't work (test with other F keys to see if you get expected results) then have a look in the Control Panel (keyboard?) to see if there's a setting to enable or disable it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

There are two Fn buttons and I've tried all of the F keys with both Fn's and all of them are working fine apart from F9.
There is absolutely no response from the laptop when I press either Fn and F9.

I'll have a look thanks


I read something online about it needing windows update, so I'll give that a shot.

alright i cant update it cause it won't connect to the internet, grr.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> try enabling it through the network connections list in the networking and sharing centre (or as it is Center) right click on the wireless one and you should have an option to enable if not then look in device manager and see what it says there


I can only find connections in there, and when I tried clicking enable it says it failed cause there is no connection. When I clicked diagnose I got the same old wireless compatibility switched off...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I reckon i'm gonna have to take it to a computer shop to have it sorted, cause i've not a clue.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

look in device manager would be my next port of call tbh


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I did look in device manager, and it says this device is working correctly.

There is no option to switch on/off.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I read something online about it needing windows update, so I'll give that a shot.
> 
> alright i cant update it cause it won't connect to the internet, grr.


Does it not have a LAN port?
You could hook it up via a network cable.

Maybe try creating a new network connection via Control Panel, and see if you can find another option for wifi usage.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I created a new connection, and it still says 'no connection available'.

Can't afford to have it fixed just now, will just leave it for the time being.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Two other possibilities:

1. The WiFi is not working on the PC rather than being switched off.
2. Your Router/Hub isn't working - have you re-set it?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My sisters laptop works fine with the current router.

I gave it to my neighbour and he said a few drivers have been deleted for some reason and he's fixing it just now.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

According to my neighbour it's fried and i'll need to get a new one, will give it a computer shop tomorrow and see what they say.

:wall:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> According to my neighbour it's fried and i'll need to get a new one, will give it a computer shop tomorrow and see what they say.
> 
> :wall:


Rubbish. Get the screwdriver out then worst case, and try find the wireless card. Let me know what it is, I may have one.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Was on my mums new Samsung laptop earlier


New laptop = warranty - stop faffing about listening to "my neighbour" and send it back, simple as


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Maybe Alan meant "new to her", as opposed to "just out of the box" new?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Less than a month old, I assume it'll have a standard warranty?

I haven't told her what's happened yet (cause she'll scream at me) so I don't really wanna have it replaced.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

If it's that new,* get it fixed under warranty*!!

As for your Mum, you may just have to' man up' and tell her - also, you're assuming that's it's something you've done, but things [even new ones] break.

Will she fall for 'techno jargon'......? :lol: :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll tell her the ICV is blocked, causing it to cut out on idle.. she'd believe it. :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Warranty, send it back..
aslong as neighbour hasn't opened it up.. or he will have voided the warranty.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nah it's not been opened, explained the whole situation to mother and she's alright with it. i guess it helps that i just sold my car to my sister for a bargain price (shes been begging for months)

i'll get it sent back


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

just got the laptop back, switched it on and get to log in screen

the password 'hint' used to be DOG and the password was my dog's name, the password hint has now changed to DOG1 and the password is not the dog's name with or without a 1 on the end

:wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorted - it had a capital letter at the start :lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Change your dogs name to "Password"  glad it's sorted now.


----------

